# Identifying Diseases



## GrapesGalore (Dec 11, 2016)

I am inexperienced when it comes to growing grapes. I am in North Idaho. I have Concord grapes that have pretty much been neglected for a long time, but I harvested them a few weeks ago. I have two disease questions.

1. Most of the grapes have dots all over and discoloration on the top half of them. In reading online, it sounds like it is mildew. Is this correct? Can they still be eaten/juiced, or is this bad for your health? Is it just mildew or is there something else? Here are some pictures.




















2. The grapes have been on a table in the garage for about two weeks. It's been refrigerator-temperature in there. There appears to be a mold growing just beneath the top layer of grapes. Again, like before, are they safe to still eat/juice, or did I just lose my entire harvest? Here are the pictures.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 11, 2016)

I would not eat them at all. Looks like some black rot and fungus of some sort.


----------



## GrapesGalore (Dec 11, 2016)

salcoco said:


> I would not eat them at all. Looks like some black rot and fungus of some sort.



To clarify, the first four pictures show grapes that were NOT added to the big "heap." Are these okay, or would you not eat them either?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2016)

the top pictures look like a combination of downy mildew and powdery mildew and look worse than I would want to use or eat. The bottom ones just look bad and I certainly wouldn't eat them or use for wine. Why did you leave them exposed on a table for two weeks in the garage? Cool or not they won't keep well there.


----------

